# Are these EBJD Males?



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

Back first of the year I bought 3 EBJD and 8 BGJD from a breeder. The 3 EBJD was slightly larger that the BGJD when I got them and was unrelated to the 8 BGJD. I was growing them all out in a 55 gallon and after about 4 months I could sex part of the BGJD. I took the males BGJD out and put them in a 125 with a couple of the females. I left 3 BGJD in the 55 with the 3 EBJD. About 3 weeks ago the smallest EBJD starting getting very stressed. It has grown the least of the 3 EBJD but had the best color so I put it in a 46g tank with a few Angelfish. Since then it has really done well and probably will just keep that as its home. It's only about 3 inches. The largest of the 3 EBJD is king in the 55 tank and the middle size one has gotten stressed hovering up in the corner. So 2 days ago I put it in the 46 tank with the other one. It's probably about 4 inches. This weekend I have setup a 40 breeder and my plans is to take one of the females and put it in with the middle size EBJD. (Which I think is a male). Here is a pic of the 2 EBJD thats currently in the angelfish tank. Hopefully someone can confirm what I hope are males on these 2. thanks


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

For any definitive answer, you need to vent the fish. For an easier answer, add a known female and watch the behaviour.

Also, just my opinion, but the darker/smaller EBJD in the picture looks a little deformed and may not be the best breeding candidate.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

djoneser said:


> For any definitive answer, you need to vent the fish. For an easier answer, add a known female and watch the behaviour.
> 
> Also, just my opinion, but the darker/smaller EBJD in the picture looks a little deformed and may not be the best breeding candidate.


x2. Very nice looking ebjds :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi steve617,

It is hard to tell without mating interactions or a visible vent. I like the coloration on the lighter colored EBJD.

Once they get a little larger and ready to bread, you should be able to put them in with some female BGJDs and see if they pair up.

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

